# solifugids for sale?



## BigBadConrad (Jan 24, 2004)

Anyone know of a U.S. dealer that has solifugids for sale at the moment (preferably Galeodes), or sometime soon?

Thanks,
John


----------



## BigBadConrad (Jan 24, 2004)

In my search for a soly, I found one person with "Solifugid from Africa, it's a large, skinny-legged variety with distinct banding on the legs. Also rather hardy, as we've had it for about 6 months."

He doesn't know the species, but from that description is it: Solpuga sp. "Tanz. giant solifugid"?

Also, being six months old, isn't its run almost over? Any opinions apprciated - I have to move fast if I'm going to pull the trigger.


----------



## Longbord1 (Jan 24, 2004)

i know regal has some


----------



## Wade (Jan 27, 2004)

Unless it was immature when the goy got it, I'd say it's living on borrowed time. Ask him when it last molted.

Wade


----------



## danread (Jan 28, 2004)

Does anyone here have experience with Solphugids? (i know Alex s. doesnt post here anymore, and he was the resident expert on solphugids). I bought a egyptian solphugid just before christmas, put it in an enclosure with packed down sand. its about 30 degrees in the tank. Within about 5 minutes it had buried itself into the sand, and dissapeared from view. Since then it hasnt reappeared. I know its alive, because part of the chamber it made is visible to the front of the tank, but its not come to the surface to feed. I think it might be gravid, as the abdomen looks like it might be full of eggs. Is this normal behaviour for gravid solphugids? What are the chances of the young hatching out and surviving, does anyone know of captive bred solphigids being sold?

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Wade (Jan 29, 2004)

I have never heard of anybody selling captive bred solifugids. I have heard of a few hobbyist who colleted US species and hatched out eggs, but I only know of one person who has actually bred them and raised the babies from egg to adult, Fred Punzo who wrote a book on them, "The Biolgy of Camel-Spiders (Arachnida, Solifugae)". He was working with US species. He recomends removing the eggs and icubating the seperately.

It's a good thing yours has burrowed. Sometimes, they will run themselves to death if they don't. It sounds like your husbandry is pretty right on. Let us know if you see any eggs!

Wade


----------



## BigBadConrad (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks, guys. Longbord, good tip. I've been in touch with Regal and they only have one, but say they get them in with some regularity, so I'll wait till they have a few to order even if it takes a few months (shipping). But I am determined! I understand they are not exactly great "display" specimens, but they are just SO COOL! They can't possibly be more reclusive than the centipede I'm "wasting" a 10 gal on LOL.

I also would like to hear about the experiences others have had with these.

-John


----------



## gphx (Feb 8, 2004)

*solifugids in color*

You folks ever seen black solifugids or bright green ones?

If you'd like to take a look at ours go to Solifugids in color and scroll down towards the bottom of the page. 

Bet you never saw solifugids like these.

Yes, we have them. No, they aren't for sale. Yes, they are full of eggs. If all goes well we'll offer offspring some time in the future.

Darrin


----------



## Navaros (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow, those are some awesome solifugids! The green one looks like she's about to explode.Please let me know when they hatch!


----------



## shoejazz (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello
     Do you have any solifugids for sale?
Jason


----------



## Gnat (Nov 22, 2012)

shoejazz said:


> Hello
> Do you have any solifugids for sale?
> Jason


really? resurrect an 8 (yes read EIGHT 8) year old thread to try an buy some?


----------

